# Ghost Ark



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey,
I keep making lists with Ghostarks and 15 warriors. I keep getting the response that it can only fit 10 guys. Now, I get that, but it still seems worth it to me even if I can't use its primary role.

First, as I read, this is perfectly legal. There is nothing saying I can't. It only says that if I take necron warriors, I can choose it as a transport. There is no limiting factor like the trukk.

Second, with what it does. Res d3 guys a turn if I need it. AV 13. The equivelent of 10 warriors shooting at two different targets. Seems like a steal. With rapid fire, in the right situation, I get 20 shots at 12 inches. That is on top of the 30 I get from the warriors it is escorting. It seems worth it. If they actually do make rapid fire the full range in 6th, it will be fantastic. 

So, I am on glue here?


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Honestly, I can see a strategy forming. I was always a firm advocate of the power of warriors en masse before the update, and little is changing my mind towards that tendency after. With multiple arks refilling multiple large squads of warriors, in theory it's awesome. I will definitely play it and see how it goes. 
That said, the usefulness of the unit is neutered by it's lack of mobility. Foot slogging Necrons play a game of "come get us", which means you're wasting turns waiting for the enemy to run into range when you could have a unit of ten warriors plus your extra ten broadside flayers zapping them and setting up a front on your terms.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

That is the other side of it. I like hoards of guys though.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at it like this loki.

15 warriors, ghost ark. 
Pros: 5-10 more shots
Cons: Limited mobility, warriors vunerable to big templates and early shots

10 warriors, ghost ark.
Pros: Warriors protected by an AV13 transport, high mobility, frees up points elsewhere
Cons: 5-10 less shots.

In 5th, which do you think would suit your playstyle better? And have greater success with your local meta in mind?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think it might be worth having a hoard of warriors surrounded by several arks to keep them topped up... but I don't think its worth having empty arks: if they were going to be going empty anyway then I would buy a 5 man warrior unit to shove inside. Its cheap, increases the arks firepower by 50% and makes it scoring. I would also use that unit to house a crypek with something nasty: voltaic staff or eldritch lance would be my first choices.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> I think it might be worth having a hoard of warriors surrounded by several arks to keep them topped up... but I don't think its worth having empty arks: if they were going to be going empty anyway then I would buy a 5 man warrior unit to shove inside. Its cheap, increases the arks firepower by 50% and makes it scoring. I would also use that unit to house a crypek with something nasty: voltaic staff or eldritch lance would be my first choices.


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

or even better in that case, take 5 eldritch lance crypteks and embark on the ark, you have now an AV13 vehicle who can move 6 and shoot 5 str8 ap2 shots and some antiinfantry, it'll become a big red target tough


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Isnt that a unique weapon upgrade? if so, you can only have one per court and so max in army, two? or did i misread that?


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I also thought this as well, upon reading the Cryptek entry. Are they forced to trade their staff of light as implied by choosing a path, or is the weapon not a piece of wargear unique to that harbinger?


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

> *Codex Necron page 90*
> Any number of Crypteks that are in a Royal Court can be upgraded to a single, specitif type of Harbinger. Whilst you can have any number of Harbingers of a specific type, each of the Harbinger's unique wargear options can only be chosen once in each Royal Court (see page 84)


read and re-read it 

ah and you are forced to trade the staff of light for the new weapon, it's not optional


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> read and re-read it
> 
> ah and you are forced to trade the staff of light for the new weapon, it's not optional


I see what you are saying. if you have two lords, wouldn't it be better to maybe toss three per ark? that way you have decent anti transport and spread out.


----------

